# How soon can you walk on sod?



## Mr Chips

Depends on how you define "walk on" and "use it". Some people will tell you that walking on it in the early days is even a good thing, since it keeps the roots in contact with the soil.

I say you can walk on it right away, but at this stage it's like a throw rug on a hardwood floor. if you walk across it carefully you will be fine, but if you try to get a game of soccer going, you are going to end up tearing it up.

Even mowing your two week old sod with a dull blade can cause your sod to pull up, so if you need to mow before the end of the season, make sure that blade is nice and sharp. if you decide to buy a new blade, sharpen it a little more before you use it


----------



## KlintP

You can walk on it, but be gentle. You don't want to play flag football or have kids running around and slipping/sliding on it.

Make sure you water it twice daily the first week and once daily after that to keep it alive and get the roots established.


----------



## bobssurfin

If you have any dogs, especially diggers, check the sod periodically. I have 3 dogs and came home from work a couple of days after sod was installed and the little suckers (Shiba Inus) ripped up several squares. I just put them back and watered them good!


----------



## Mr Chips

bobssurfin said:


> If you have any dogs, especially diggers, check the sod periodically. I have 3 dogs and came home from work a couple of days after sod was installed and the little suckers (Shiba Inus) ripped up several squares. I just put them back and watered them good!


my kids are far worse than my dog!!


----------



## Quickdraw

I wouldn't walk on it until it starts to take root - 7 to 10 days. Our soil is heavy clay and since we watered twice daily the soil underneath was MUD... a meter reader walked across the lawn after it had been down about 3-4 days and left HUGE footprints in the lawn... when cutting the lawn I can feel the holes he left a year ago. Sandy soil shouldn't present this problem.


----------

